# Spark plugs for 2005 Pathfinder 4.0



## Quick512 (Jan 17, 2015)

I want replace the spark plugs on my 2005 4.0. Want ones I won't have a issue with. What have you guys or gals used that works ? thanks again !


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Use NGK spark plugs which are OEM. Nissan engines were engineered to run correctly on NGKs. Stay away from other brands such as Bosch as they may cause driveability problems.


----------



## Quick512 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks RogoMan I see like 4 different NGK plus here though ? Any favorites ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Go with the NGK Laser Platinums #6240 (PLFR5A-11). They are the original equipment plugs that came in your engine from the factory and are good for 105,000 miles. 

The Iridium IX and G-Platinums are 60,000 mile plugs and the V-powers are a copper-core plug good for 30,000 miles. With as much of a pain in the butt the cylinder #1 and #3 plugs are to get to on this engine, you really don't want to be replacing them any more often than you have to!


----------



## Quick512 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks ! SMJ


----------

